# can't detect TPM device



## slavcho

hello there. I have just bought a new motherboard (ASUS M2N68-AM plus) and processor (AMD Athlon 635 x4) and when i started the PC i wanted to format my hdd, went to boot device priority, set first boot to be my dvd RW and exited, but it didn't go to the windows setup because this error showed: Can't detect TPM device. I restarted the PC but it froze on the start up screen. How can i fix this so i can format it...


----------



## FunnelWeb

press del key to enter bios, go to pc health status, go to chassis open warning

set to clear, then save settings and reboot and hopefully that warning should not be there next time. hope this helps


----------



## Ally79

I am having a similar problem my computer says can't detect TPM Device then after 15 seconds it shuts down there is no oppurtunity to try getting into safe mode let alone the bios if this computer had wings it would fly but the window is jammed! Any suggestions on the TPM suppose to the jammed window?


----------

